# Adria Vision - failed Shurflo?



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't seem to have a drain valve for the freshwater tank on my Adria Vision so I was emptying the tank via one of the taps. The instructions with the shurflo pump suggest that you run it continuously for 15 mins with 15 min rests. Anyway after about 5 mins or so the pump stopped. I've checked the fuse and yes there is actually water in the system to pump but the pump will not restart. Is there anything else I can check? 

Incidentally - does anyone know whether there is a drain cock for the freshwater tank?


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Have you checked that the filter on the side of the pump is not blocked?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

The Shurflow does have a thermal cutoff but I have run mine for well over 10 minutes ( when cleaning the tank & heater) without it cutting off the power.

I guess that you cannot hear it running? so I am wondering if there is a bad connection or maybe the cut out did operate and not cut back in. I think the best way forward would be to get at the pump installation and check with a multimeter that power is getting to the pump...if it is then at least you will have isolated the problem to the pump itself. Then if it is the pump remove it and bench check it. ( take it to bits :lol: )

Shurflow have a web site, with data sheets, exploded diagrams and contact details for spares:-

Shureflow website <<<

Mike


----------



## GetDuffed (Nov 28, 2006)

*Tank Drain*

Hi Bacchus - on mine, if you remove the seat and remove the inspection cover for the tank unscrew the cap and if you look into the tank there's a small "T" bar, pull this at the "T" end, its a lever for a plug, it then lifts out and the water drains under the vehicle - to replace it put the plug into the drain hole and press the lever down to clip it into place. hope this helps

Have PM'd you regards Mick


----------



## 106464 (Aug 14, 2007)

I suppose this is all down to your initial problem of poor dealer customer service and the lack of a handbook,as i'm sure if you had this you wouldn't have this problem.
I do hope that dealers do read people's comments on all these forums,and are not typical of poor customer service,after all you have spent alot of money with them.


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Would have got back to you earlier but have had problems with the PC - I almost hate Windows Vista as much as my dealer - actually that's a lie, Vista comes nowhere near. 

Thanks for all your advice ...and support

Getduffed, if you have access to a scanner, could you do me a favour and do me a pic of the cover of your manual? It might come in handy.

I've written to Adria about the lack of user manual, no warranty documents for either the vehicle or the "caravan" though I think the latter will not be a problem. The dealer also owes me money. It's been 3 weeks and the silence from Adria is deafening. I haven't bought a cordless drill here but a £50k motorhome. It's just not acceptable. 

I'll give them a little more time before I start giving greater publicity to my plight.

Thanks for showing genuine concern - much appreciated - cheers Chris


----------

